# Ariens Hydro Pro 28 with EFI



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

I bought a new Ariens hydro pro 28 with efi last year. I had a serious oil leak from the oil dip stick fill tube due to crappy “o-rings” which were actually some type of red silicone right out of the box. I fixed that with some nice quality o rings from a local hardware store. I stored the machine over the summer with True fuel. I also charged the battery as needed per Manuel every 2-3 months while being stored. Upon checking each bolts tourqe and simply making sure everything is tight one of the bolts head fell right off when I put my wrench on it. Upon closer inspection the screw looked like it was made from powdered lead. Another on the exhaust shield had to be removed with vice grips As the threads were completely misshaped. Found that during replacing all of the bolts with stainless after the bolt fell apart like candy. Then upon starting the machine I couldn’t get it to start by pull start. I was able to electric start it after a few seconds with a puff of black smoke. Ultimately had to run the gas out of it and put fresh gas in it. None the less if I had to do it all over again I would have just bought the carborated model with the Briggs motor. Or a Honda. This model has been nothing but crap since I brought it home last year.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Even with TruFuel I'd still add the measured amount of stabilizer for the tank or better yet run it out of fuel before storage.

.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I would be very careful replacing with stainless steel bolts


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> I would be very careful replacing with stainless steel bolts


Why is that? I want to be able to remove them and check tourqe without them breaking or seizing.?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Stainless does not rust BUT is far weaker than carbon steel especially in the torqued areas, I too use SS bolts where they are applicable but if the bolts need to be set to a torque I use a quality bolt, A belly pan does NOT need to be put on with a torque wrench nor does most of the bolts, On the engine however they DO need to be set to the right torque, Also if your wrench is ft/lbs that is most likely why your snapping them as most of the torque settings are inch/lbs on these blowers.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Typical stainless bolts are usually equivalent to somewhere around a grade 2 bolt for strength. So fine for plenty of things, but higher torque and higher stress bolts avoid stainless for a reason.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree with comments made by rslifkin and Dauntae. The other problem is galling.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Would love to see pics of the problems. I usually email manufacturers with pics when somthing fails prematurly. I did it when my path pro primer lines degraded after 18 months !


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Stainless does not rust BUT is far weaker than carbon steel especially in the torqued areas, I too use SS bolts where they are applicable but if the bolts need to be set to a torque I use a quality bolt, A belly pan does NOT need to be put on with a torque wrench nor does most of the bolts, On the engine however they DO need to be set to the right torque, Also if your wrench is ft/lbs that is most
> likely why your snapping them as most of the torque settings are inch/lbs on these blowers.


Only one of the bolts broke and it was literally just me put my wrench on the head of the bolt not even turning it at all. I’m talking about the bolts on the sides of the belly most not really doing much. I’m just saying the quality just isn’t there for the money. Honda makes a much better quality machine for the same 3000.00


----------



## Ferret (Oct 4, 2016)

Dauntae said:


> Stainless does not rust BUT is far weaker than carbon steel especially in the torqued areas, I too use SS bolts where they are applicable but if the bolts need to be set to a torque I use a quality bolt, A belly pan does NOT need to be put on with a torque wrench nor does most of the bolts, On the engine however they DO need to be set to the right torque, Also if your wrench is ft/lbs that is most likely why your snapping them as most of the torque settings are inch/lbs on these blowers.



So, It was you that was watching when I used the wrong torque wrench on a old truck water pump years ago.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

HEHE Yup that was me.....


----------

